# Best way to obtain a remote coding postion?



## Valerskine15 (Oct 15, 2017)

I have been looking for a remote coding position since July of this year when I obtained my CPC certification.  I have been working in the same position for almost 18 years and I want to find something that I can do from home.  Would appreciate some input on what has worked for others. Thank you


----------



## jennifernagy (Oct 16, 2017)

*Same boat....*

Hi there!! 

While I have no specific advice, as I am in the same boat, I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone in this endeavor. I am having a difficult time in general navigating the Medical Coding world and the "how to find any job whatsoever" conundrum. I feel like it is trying to find a serving job in a restaurant, most restaurants only want "seasoned" servers but exactly how do you become "seasoned" if no one is willing to hire you without any experience?? I thought that once I finished up this program that the stress I had been feeling trying to get through the program would lighten and in turn it has only become heavier due to feeling as though I will never be able to find a company, remote or otherwise, to give me an opportunity to gain experience. I am a single mom and the main reason why I chose this particular field was because of the remote options as I cannot afford to work just to pay for daycare, which is the unfortunate truth when it comes to childcare, but I am just feeling so daunted and overwhelmed and that it is never going to happen. I am willing to work in an "office" in order to gain the experience and trust to then work remotely, but again, without any experience to speak of I am finding it extremely difficult to even get a foot in the door. I am also questioning whether or not I need to become certified in a "specialty" to "up my chances", but then there is that question: what should I specialize in?? For anyone who may have read through this, your input/advice/expertise/recommendation would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!!
Jenn


----------



## Valerskine15 (Oct 19, 2017)

I understand where you are coming from, I work in a specialists office but for some reason the trust is not there to allow us to work from home.  I am very disappointed and I am hoping that something changes for both of us soon.  I want to keep going on my certifications but I have to wonder is it really worth it if I am not able to find employment in the area or as a remote coder?


----------



## avon4117 (Oct 22, 2017)

just keep looking you'll find something...i was a full time biller for over twenty years and I finally became certified in October 2015. I landed a remote coding position in March 2016. I was so excited and couldn't wait to work from home full time. Believe it is not all fun...I got tired of being at home all day even though I was working, I was bored out of my mind and miss the interaction with patients and doctors. I now work for a surgeon part time and I code from home part time. Its a excellent balance. I know working from home sounds great but its takes a lot of discipline, more so then working full time.


----------

